# Black Skirt Tetras and Goruamis



## tytanic11 (Sep 23, 2007)

After posting about my Black Skirt Tetras and my Goruami on this board, several users recommended that I buy several more black skirts as well as some plants. I bought three new tetras, and two new plants. They were all fine for about a week, and then today I noticed the goruami chasing one of my older and slower black skirts. I've inserted a divider in the tank, with the tetras on one side and the goruami on the other. Also, some of the new black skirts are chasing each other around; I don't understand why or what to do - they have plenty of room, as well as many plants to hide in. Do I need to add more plants?


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I'd let them ride it out. The tetras are probably fighting for dominance and once the alpha fish (probably a male) is established they will settle down. As for the gourami I'd let him (assuming it's a him, haven't known females to be aggressive) chase them. He is probably just trying to let them know he is boss of the tank and they will sooner or later get the gist to stay clear of him. When introducing new fish to an already established tank I always move everything around...all the plants and ornaments so none of the fish have their territories any more and none of them will be protective over it, the have to stake them out all over again. I find there is always some kind of aggression when adding new fish, they have to check each other out etc. Just keep an eye on them and if you start noticing injuries, or worse deaths, separate them again. As I don't know the size of your tank I can't determine whether or not it is overstocked but that may be something you might want to look at also.

Hope everything goes ok.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah, Tiger Barbs and serpae tetra are like that, once a dominant is found, they play around, and calm down the fighting. The gourami is just being itself, but he should calm down with age.


----------



## tytanic11 (Sep 23, 2007)

The gourami had been nipping at a platy some months ago, and that one eventually died. I suppose since then I'm just too wary of the wish chasing each other. Would more plants be a good idea? The tank is 20 gallons, 5 tetras and 1 gourami.


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi, tytanic11. If your Gourami is killing fish, you may have an exceptionally aggressive Gourami. Exactly what type do you have? In that size tank, I would say a dwarf would be a decent choice as they stay smaller and are fairly mellow by Gourami standards. If you have anything else, it is probably going to be too aggressive for such a small (relatively speaking) aquarium and will likely end up the only fish in the tank.

As far as the black skirts, I've never had anything but trouble with those. If you're sensitive to fighting in your tank, which a lot of people are, you have chosen some rather aggressive and nippy fish and may want to re-think your stocking choices. I'd be happy to help you with some other options if you woud like to explore that possibility.


----------

